# port update failure: XML::Parser perl module



## Weaseal (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm getting this error:
	
	



```
checking for xgettext... /usr/local/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/local/bin/msgmerge
checking for msgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/local/bin/msgfmt
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from "http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a) "/usr/ports/misc/shared-mime-info/work/shared-mime-info-0.60/config.log", (b) the output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website, copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list (gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/misc/shared-mime-info.
===>>> make failed for misc/shared-mime-info
===>>> Aborting update
===>>> Update for shared-mime-info-0.51 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
I have already run perl-after-upgrade.  Any hints?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2009)

Please post threads in the proper sub-forum.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2009)

Which port are you actually installing or upgrading?


----------



## Weaseal (Mar 19, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Please post threads in the proper sub-forum.


I did notice the error, but I'm unable to delete or move my post.


			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Which port are you actually installing or upgrading?


From my original post's log, /usr/ports/misc/shared-mime-info is the immediate port it was working on.  This was a required update for Terminal.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had problems with that port in the past.. 
Usually just installing it by hand solved it. 

You will need to install textproc/p5-XML-Parser.


----------



## Weaseal (Mar 19, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I've had problems with that port in the past..
> Usually just installing it by hand solved it.
> You will need to install textproc/p5-XML-Parser.


Actually, p5-XML-Parser was already installed--thanks to your tip, I thought to un-install and re-install it, and that fixed the whole mess.  Thanks mate!


----------



## Awarecons (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

*T*his is the page where I found all the modules that I was missing, this POST is from 6 years ago, but I put the links here if someone needs that:

http://search.cpan.org/~msergeant/XML-Parser-2.34/

http://www.karakas-online.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3915


----------

